# Introducing Inka vom Kleinen Hain



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Here she is at 9 weeks old. Just brought her home yesterday. :wub:










Inka and Izaak


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Those paws & tongue...beautiful girl:wub:


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

LOVE her paws :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooooo pretty! Congrats, keep me updated on her progress


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, she is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Poor baby is missing her littermates I think, but she's doing really well. Slept most of the night, I think she was wiped!! It was a big day for both of us


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

She's a looker, congratulations


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Gwenhilde (May 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous :wub: I Agree with Courtney I love her paws!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous.
And ears up already! Impressive!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: She is beautiful!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats. Inka Live Long and Prosper.....


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm definitely in love already lol. She's such a good girl!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Love her red ears :wub:


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

SUPER cute!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awwwww! What great pictures!


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

? cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

gagsd said:


> Awwwww! What great pictures!


Thanks Mary . What a doll she is!! Feel free to share these pics


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

what a cutie


----------



## manchu (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm new to this and Googled Kleinen Hein. Interesting to note that both sire and dam are from Schraderhaus. I recently (2weeks ago) purchased an older pup from Jean at Schraderhaus. I hope you will be as satisfied as I am.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

manchu, My female also came from wanda (kleinen hain), her dam also came from schraderhaus originally, helga v eurosportu.

Jean has nice dogs, have never heard a bad word about them or her dogs Congrats on yours


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

manchu said:


> I'm new to this and Googled Kleinen Hein. Interesting to note that both sire and dam are from Schraderhaus. I recently (2weeks ago) purchased an older pup from Jean at Schraderhaus. I hope you will be as satisfied as I am.



When I first started looking I considered that kennel, when I was directed toward Kleinen Hain I was pleased to see a few dogs were from there. They have nice dogs, and Kleinen Hains are an example of that. Love the lines. I have been very pleased with this puppy so far. Killer nose at 9 weeks already, she loves to use it to get into trouble


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

did they warn you that all wanda's dogs tend to be nose biters? LOL..Masi was awful, tho my nose is still intact. She still sometimes likes to try and get away with a little chomp LOL..


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Lmao, its great I just read this..about 2 min ago Inka about took mine off . Tricky girl, I thought she was coming up to have some loving and then went land shark on me haha


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Those Ears! Those Paws! Awwwwwwwe!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Marissa she went after mine when I took her toy away last week.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Lol, I remember you saying that. I was adequately warned .


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Seriously, she is a riot. No fear this one, she's gonna be trouble


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

She is beautiful she is going to be a very nice dark sable. Reminds me alot of my pup.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a nice looking pup in your profile pic


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats him! I need to update that pic lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

she is looking good. to set the record straight Helga came from me and I sold her to jean  keep the pictures coming..


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

beautiful pic-is she related to Max?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

No she is not related to Max but I do have a nice litter planned with Max very soon.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry if I sounded on edge before, didn't mean to sound mean. My boy Enzo had emergency surgery a few days back and am still worried about him...


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

What happened to Enzo?!??? Holland she is out of Ike and Wayra. Good lookin pair if I do say so myself


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sorry my mistake!!! I hope Enzo is ok !!!! Masi sends her bro doggie hugs...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

No problem at all Diane and tell Masi thanks. Enzo is getting lots of hugs, I almost lost the snot.. Enzo thought he could swallow a cow hoof and save it for later, silly pup.. 2000.00 later and a scare of high fever and infection we think he will be fine. Of course it's slowed down his showing for a while to recover..


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been very lucky to own such a nice pair from Jean and this was their third time breeding and I must say I'm pleased.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eee gads Poor Enzo,,I remember years ago, I used to give cow hooves regularly, until Jake got one stuck between his teeth and almost choked to death! I was able to yank it out, but I dont give them anymore

Tell Enzo, he must have picked up on Masi's medical emergency and decided to give you a good bill to,,Masi's was close to that, last month, tho , knock on wood, she seems to be fine now..crazy dogs


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

These dogs, I tell ya...they love the high vet bills. I do hope Masi is doing well


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's better than she was , I thought I was going to lose her she was very sick


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm sorry to hear that, what was wrong? sorry, I've been away for a while and have missed out on a lot.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll email you, it's kinda lengthy


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh Enzo, poor guy. I hope he's doing ok!!! What a scare!! I hope Masi is ok as well!!!! Last month I had to take my other dog Izaak to a cardiologist for an unexpected heart condition and he's only 4 :'(. Let's hope we all catch a break with our babies now for awhile!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Marissa, have you lost part of your nose yet? LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo is doing much better. I think the danger for more infection is over


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

No not yet, but my arm may have a chunk missing. I'm tempted to put on a sleeve to see what she does. She goes for my arm over a tug lol, little monster


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

She likes to hear you squeak. Brother Ivan has the same sense of humor. Bad!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

He's a hunk!! Trying to convinve my co worker to buy him so I can work him too Lmao. Inka is hilarious. She thinks she's a kangaroo. And my lord her nose is working too well for her own good, can't keep her out of stuff . Never a dull moment lol. She's honestly the BEST puppy though, she is so sociable and fun


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, the nose is a bit problematic at times. Smell something yummy and it doesn't matter what gets destroyed in the quest. LOL!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Exactly, wouldn't want her any other way though lol


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Mary we visited the club today, LOVED it. Taking Inka next time to see what she thinks


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

my pup thinks your pup is cute and is winking at her. lets breed


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

They look very similar, too cute! Where is your boy from? He's adorable


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Marissa said:


> Mary we visited the club today, LOVED it. Taking Inka next time to see what she thinks


Exciting!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like a blast, lots of really nice dogs too!


----------

